# Keyless Entry Problem - S3



## troeg (Dec 3, 2014)

Not sure if this is the correct forum to post this on, seeing that this might not just be specific to my model (2015 S3).

I have an issue with the Audi keyless entry working intermittently. Sometimes I walk up to the car and put my hand in to grab the door handle and it unlocks like it is supposed to, other times it does not. This forces me to unlock the door with the button on the key fob (which is fine), but rather quite annoying more than anything. I've had this problem with 2 different key fob's.

Has anyone else experienced this? Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Note: I know I'm not doing anything incorrectly, I also own a Q5 with keyless entry and I never have a problem with it.


----------



## unclebuck-pa (Feb 22, 2011)

I would ask the dealer to swap out the fob batteries.


----------



## slo_s3 (Oct 15, 2014)

Do you notice it happen with say a certain temperature or something? When it was really cold here last week (Im in NJ) and it had snowed, I was having some trouble with it. But that was only when it was really cold.


----------



## twenzel (Jan 20, 2011)

My golf R had similar problems when it's really cold out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsharp4684 (Jun 18, 2009)

Whenever I see this problem on VWs that come through the shop, it's because the key fob battery is just a hair too low on voltage. Assuming the spec is the same as the VW fobs, the minimum voltage is 3.05v. Even .01v below that can make the system act really weird.


----------



## drober30 (Jan 5, 2015)

If the key fob is located in the same pocket as your cell phone, I think that can cause interference and mess with the signal. When I have trouble with my current car (not an Audi) and I remove the key or phone from my pocket, it seems to work when before it would not.


----------



## embrauer (Mar 26, 2013)

slo_s3 said:


> Do you notice it happen with say a certain temperature or something? When it was really cold here last week (Im in NJ) and it had snowed, I was having some trouble with it. But that was only when it was really cold.


I'm in Canada where it's also cold (obviously) and I've noticed that the keyless entry on my S3 doesn't work super well when it's cold and I have gloves on - works fine if I take my gloves off though. The keyless entry on my GLI works a lot more reliably in all temperatures with or without gloves, which is strange as I would have assumed they were probably very similar components in both cars.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

slo_s3 said:


> Do you notice it happen with say a certain temperature or something? When it was really cold here last week (Im in NJ) and it had snowed, I was having some trouble with it. But that was only when it was really cold.


This is true to some extent as well as the Advanced Key is a bit finicky on the A3. (Albeit the S3 as well).


----------



## Audimobile (Jan 5, 2015)

Make sure your thumb isn't on the lock sensor. I thought I was having problem too until I realized I was inadvertently putting my thumb on the lock sensor.


----------



## jgreer3746 (Sep 22, 2014)

Audimobile said:


> Make sure your thumb isn't on the lock sensor. I thought I was having problem too until I realized I was inadvertently putting my thumb on the lock sensor.



This.

To lock the car the key is when you lock the door make sure you're only touching the OUTSIDE face of the handle(where the dimple is). If you put any part of your hand on the inside of the handle while trying to lock the car it won't lock because that's what triggers the car to unlock, so essentially the car doesn't know what you want to do lock or unlock. 

To unlock the reverse is true, make sure you are not touching the sensor while your hand is inside the handle. Usually what I do is stick my fingers down in the "hole" between the handle and the car without touching anything and wait for the unlock sound. Once I hear the sound I open the door.


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

I've been having this problem from when I first picked up my car. I was thinking of bringing it up when I bring it back to be serviced for the first time.

Car would not unlock when it was wet as well. Whenever it rained and the weather was a little cold, the doors would not UNLOCK but would LOCK fine. Even now in the winter season, if the car was fairly dry the the doors would work fine but if there is snow/rain then the only way to unlock the car would be to use the fob. Extremely annoying.


----------



## jgreer3746 (Sep 22, 2014)

KingoftheWok said:


> I've been having this problem from when I first picked up my car. I was thinking of bringing it up when I bring it back to be serviced for the first time.
> 
> Car would not unlock when it was wet as well. Whenever it rained and the weather was a little cold, the doors would not UNLOCK but would LOCK fine. Even now in the winter season, if the car was fairly dry the the doors would work fine but if there is snow/rain then the only way to unlock the car would be to use the fob. Extremely annoying.


hmm, that is interesting - my car is always in a garage, so it rarely has snow/rain on the handle when I open the door. However, when I wash my car, if I leave the key in my pocket, the car will LOCK(chirp) every time I spray the sensor on the door handle. I wonder if the fact that you have snow/rain on the sensor is causing it to think you are touching the lock sensor as well? The sensors don't know if it's actually you touching it or water, or your bag or anything. So if it thinks both sensors are being activated, it wouldn't unlock the car, just a thought, trying to help.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

jgreer3746 said:


> hmm, that is interesting - my car is always in a garage, so it rarely has snow/rain on the handle when I open the door. However, when I wash my car, if I leave the key in my pocket, the car will LOCK(chirp) every time I spray the sensor on the door handle. I wonder if the fact that you have snow/rain on the sensor is causing it to think you are touching the lock sensor as well? The sensors don't know if it's actually you touching it or water, or your bag or anything. So if it thinks both sensors are being activated, it wouldn't unlock the car, just a thought, trying to help.


If it doesn't unlock from gripping the handle - try just pulling on the handle?

On my GLI, if the key is in range of that door when the handle is pulled, it will unlock (and then I think you have to pull a second time to actually unlatch), but it's the backup method for when you have winter gloves on and the sensors just won't work at all. I have 'touchscreen' gloves with conductive fibers at the index and thumb fingertips, and if I use one of those fingers to stroke the inside of the handle when gripping the handle, it unlocks for me in any weather.


----------



## bz0n3 (Sep 12, 2006)

araemo said:


> If it doesn't unlock from gripping the handle - try just pulling on the handle?
> 
> On my GLI, if the key is in range of that door when the handle is pulled, it will unlock (and then I think you have to pull a second time to actually unlatch), but it's the backup method for when you have winter gloves on and the sensors just won't work at all. I have 'touchscreen' gloves with conductive fibers at the index and thumb fingertips, and if I use one of those fingers to stroke the inside of the handle when gripping the handle, it unlocks for me in any weather.


I know all four door have sensors to lock/open, but not enabled as default....

Do you guys know hot to enable them?


----------



## slo_s3 (Oct 15, 2014)

bz0n3 said:


> I know all four door have sensors to lock/open, but not enabled as default....
> 
> Do you guys know hot to enable them?


this x1000


----------



## kikin23 (Jan 13, 2015)

99% sure the back doors aren´t able to unlock with entry key.
1% left if there´s any VCD that solves it.


----------



## jgreer3746 (Sep 22, 2014)

kikin23 said:


> 99% sure the back doors aren´t able to unlock with entry key.
> 1% left if there´s any VCD that solves it.


There are settings in VCDS to "turn them on" - I tried to activate them on my S3, but when I did, none of the doors worked so I had to undo it. The rear doors must not have the sensors, at least in the US.


----------



## bz0n3 (Sep 12, 2006)

jgreer3746 said:


> There are settings in VCDS to "turn them on" - I tried to activate them on my S3, but when I did, none of the doors worked so I had to undo it. The rear doors must not have the sensors, at least in the US.


So, why place sensor denture on handles if not going to work?

Seems odd...


----------



## slo_s3 (Oct 15, 2014)

bz0n3 said:


> So, why place sensor denture on handles if not going to work?
> 
> Seems odd...


To save $$$


----------



## troeg (Dec 3, 2014)

I am not putting my thumb on the censor that the car uses to recognize the locking. Like I had mentioned, I also own a Q5 so I've been used to how this mech is supposed to work for a while now.



> I've been having this problem from when I first picked up my car. I was thinking of bringing it up when I bring it back to be serviced for the first time.
> 
> Car would not unlock when it was wet as well. Whenever it rained and the weather was a little cold, the doors would not UNLOCK but would LOCK fine. Even now in the winter season, if the car was fairly dry the the doors would work fine but if there is snow/rain then the only way to unlock the car would be to use the fob. Extremely annoying.


This. The doors always lock fine, it's unlocking that seems to be the issue at times. My 5k maintenance is coming up in 300 miles, I guess I'll bring it up to them. It's so sporadic so chances are they won't be able to reproduce the issue for the short while the car will be there.



> I know all four door have sensors to lock/open, but not enabled as default....
> 
> Do you guys know hot to enable them?


This was my next question. I was flipping through the manual for forever and couldn't figure out a way to enable this. 

As much as I LOVE this car, the little **** has been bothering me a lot.

1. All 4 doors not unlocking the car.
2. No homelink. WTF?
3. No seat memory. (Wife and I swap cars sometimes, very annoying)
4. Finicky keyless entry.

Thanks everyone for the replies!


----------



## troeg (Dec 3, 2014)

jsharp4684 said:


> Whenever I see this problem on VWs that come through the shop, it's because the key fob battery is just a hair too low on voltage. Assuming the spec is the same as the VW fobs, the minimum voltage is 3.05v. Even .01v below that can make the system act really weird.


Interesting. Is this something I can have the dealer check on the fobs?

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## jsharp4684 (Jun 18, 2009)

troeg said:


> Interesting. Is this something I can have the dealer check on the fobs?
> 
> Thanks for the reply!


Yes, they can check the voltage of the key fob battery with a simple voltmeter.


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

If it happens again I'll record a video of it and post.


----------



## PSUguy (Nov 6, 2014)

I had the same problem for the first time randomly today after having the car for roughly 3 months. Any update on this? I can guarantee the key was in proximity, i was grabbed the handle correctly etc. there is clearly something wrong. I also checked the passenger side to be sure and no dice.


----------



## Vwvortex888 (Feb 10, 2015)

*Same issue unlocking with proximity*



KingoftheWok said:


> I've been having this problem from when I first picked up my car. I was thinking of bringing it up when I bring it back to be serviced for the first time.
> 
> Car would not unlock when it was wet as well. Whenever it rained and the weather was a little cold, the doors would not UNLOCK but would LOCK fine. Even now in the winter season, if the car was fairly dry the the doors would work fine but if there is snow/rain then the only way to unlock the car would be to use the fob. Extremely annoying.


I have same experience on my new A3 in Canada. Car locks ok by pressing the door handle sensor but would not unlock when I place my hands through the handles - this is intermittent and I tend to agree that the problem tends to occur when weather is cold or it is a damp day - but not all the time. I got car in September and never had this problem occur until recently when temperatures dropped - so guessing cold has something to do with it. Given problem is random, I am sure if I bring it in to dealer, they won't be able to reproduce it . Not impressed.


----------



## soulflyer (Feb 18, 2012)

Same here on a brand new S3 in Canada... very annoying...


----------



## ndkkdn (Nov 19, 2014)

I think its a combo of all the snow, salt and freezing temperatures in the winters we get up here that make the door sensors so flaky... not much we can do about except maybe make sure you wash your car often to lessen the instances of failure.

I find even when its freezing, if my handle it clean it responds better.


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

I recently went to get my first service and I mentioned this problem to the service agent and he asked me if I had vag com the car. I have changed some settings, yes. He mentions to me another person was experiencing similar issues and they have found it was due to changed settings in the car. He offered to revert settings back to stock and it should solve the problem. I told him I rather keep my settings.

Anyone experiencing this issue with out vag com the car?


----------



## rgalosi (Aug 29, 2013)

*Yup*



KingoftheWok said:


> I recently went to get my first service and I mentioned this problem to the service agent and he asked me if I had vag com the car. I have changed some settings, yes. He mentions to me another person was experiencing similar issues and they have found it was due to changed settings in the car. He offered to revert settings back to stock and it should solve the problem. I told him I rather keep my settings.
> 
> Anyone experiencing this issue with out vag com the car?


No vag com here and I have this issue as well.


----------



## peppeVR6 (Sep 28, 2001)

Same problem here for me. 2015 A3 2.0T. I don't recall experiencing this issue on my 2013 S4. Then again that car was always parked in the garage which is now occupied by my Abarth. A3 gets to sleep outside.


----------



## ndkkdn (Nov 19, 2014)

Yea sounds like BS on the service person's part. They don't really want people fiddling around with the VAG COM settings so they'll quickly blame it on anything you complain about.

I read on another board that the manual states that in extreme cold conditions, the car automatically shuts off keyless entry function to conserve battery power. 

Now... I haven't read this in the manual so I can't say for sure, but then I haven't taken that close of a look at the manual either. Anyone confirm if this is true?


----------



## Vwvortex888 (Feb 10, 2015)

No vag com and I have this problem.


----------



## PSUguy (Nov 6, 2014)

problem didn't happen again today but i agree that it has something to do with the weather. yesterday was in the 20s and icy/snowy.


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

I live in Vermont, arguably I live in the 20 degree and less range for a good 4-5 months a year. 

Snow/ice/temperature have never reproduced this issue for me. I did have some trouble getting used to the appropriate grip to unlock the door, and perform that same "grip" multiple times, as I used to always go to open my door just to end up locking the damn door. 

But again, the only issues I've had were a result of touching the handle incorrectly, and temperatures/snow/salt/rain have had no effect on the functionality of the door.

Seems fob related to me.

A question though, can you still LOCK the door via the handle? Can you get a chirp out of the locking process even though you can't get the handle to unlock? Would be interested to see if the problem goes both ways, at the time you are having the problem reported.


----------



## Vwvortex888 (Feb 10, 2015)

sevenVT said:


> I live in Vermont, arguably I live in the 20 degree and less range for a good 4-5 months a year.
> 
> Snow/ice/temperature have never reproduced this issue for me. I did have some trouble getting used to the appropriate grip to unlock the door, and perform that same "grip" multiple times, as I used to always go to open my door just to end up locking the damn door.
> 
> ...


For me, yes, I can still lock the door via the handle when this occurs and still get the chirp saying it's locked....just can't open it placing hands through the handles. According to manual, you can't open the door immediately after locking it - this is to give you some time to pull handles to test that it's been locked. So to answer your question, when I try to open the door the first time by placing hands through the handles and it fails to open, if I press the LOCK sensor, it does lock.


----------



## PSUguy (Nov 6, 2014)

For me it would neither lock or unlock


----------



## troeg (Dec 3, 2014)

Over the past few weeks here in the NE with the snow / sleet / rain and the occasional fair weather days.. I have definitely noticed it tends to NOT work consistently in inclement weather. Whenever the door handle is wet, or has snow on it it seems to interfere with being able to unlock the door.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

The sensor on my GTI doesn't work very well when my hand is cold. I'm assuming that it's thermal sensitive of some sort. I have similar experience using the touch screen on my phone. Perhaps I'll try me thermal conductive gloves on the door handle and see what happens. The trunk can be hit and miss sometimes around freezing temperature.


----------



## damianp (Sep 8, 1999)

lilmira said:


> The sensor on my GTI doesn't work very well when my hand is cold. I'm assuming that it's thermal sensitive of some sort. I have similar experience using the touch screen on my phone. Perhaps I'll try me thermal conductive gloves on the door handle and see what happens. The trunk can be hit and miss sometimes around freezing temperature.


I don't have my S3 quite yet, but I can tell you I have similar issues on my wife's BMW X3. Cold/wet seem to inhibit the sensor in some way. Sometimes I get so frustrated I just use the key.


----------



## turbo slc 2.9l (Dec 4, 2003)

I agree, I've also been experiencing issues on cold days in particular when there is snow built up on the handles, passenger & drivers side both act up.. It's happened so often that now when it has snowed, I don't even bother & just unlock with the fob.


----------

